# General Chat > General Discussion >  What is your favorite sports?

## rsewak

Hey,friends!
What sports would you like to do?
My favorite sport is running or walking at the seaside.
What about you?

----------


## fadi

My most favorite sport is Cricket and I also play in a mean time with friends.

----------


## GFI

My most favorite sport is cricket which I also play whenever I free from my work.

----------


## Malton

Well,Sports is the best source for keep fitness of the body and health so we should be participate in the different sports for keep fitness of the body.Sports keep us active on the mentally and healthy so i like these sports......
1 Cricket
2 Football
3 Hockey
4 Table tennis
5 Golf....

----------


## Jordan

My favorite sports are Cricket, Football and Hockey. Swimming is also my favorite. Its not only a game but also it helps to man fit..

Des Moines gym

----------


## Marry

I like cricket, football and tennis because my most favorite sportsman are playing these sports like Ronaldo, AB-Devilliers and Roger Federrer.

----------


## oliverqueen001

My favourite sports cricket  , Football Swimming

----------


## jacobngo

I love football and swimming.

----------


## sankalppatil732

My most favorite sport is Cricket and Swimming.

----------


## Flammen

Bike and alpinism

----------


## davidsmith36

Well, My Favorite sports are hockey, Golf, and  Cricket.

----------


## perrysimicart

Basketball is my all time favourite. Keep me fit after work

----------


## Jennyrose

I love cycling, it's one of the most pleasant ways to travel and keeps you super fit at the same time. I'm also a fan of zumba! Has anyone else tried zumba here?

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

I am Playing many games. But My Favorite is Volleyball. Because It is not a game. Volleyball is everything for me. Whenever I feel happy, sad, fever or cold in any situation, I Play Volleyball. I started Volleyball in the age of 15. I learned many tricks and played well. Then I was a Volleyball Team Captain in my College Studies. My Team won many prices and cups around Tamil Nadu in India. After my College Studies I joint in IT Company. So I did not Play Volleyball till now. The 1 year is gone. I am waiting for good place and friends to play Volleyball. I am believing It will happen as soon. 

Bye Friends

----------


## pallavi

My favorite sports are volleyball, cricket, and badminton.

----------


## admissionq13

Hello, my favorite sports is Cricket and My favorite sportsman, The Legend and God of Cricket  "Sachin Ramesh Tendulkar" (SRT).....






































.........................
PES University Bangalore Admission
RNS Institute of Technology Bangalore
RV College of Engineering Bangalore Admission
SJB Institute of Technology Bangalore

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Hi Friends My Favorite Game is Volleyball. At age 4 to 15 I was a Cricket Player in my area. After that I impressed in Volleyball at age of 16. Then Practiced well and selected in the School Team. I am a setter/boost in that team. I am not a Team Captain but I guided team well. During the matches I give a signal to other Players those are in ground. I share many strikes to win the matches and I worked hard to play some matches. We went for matches and Won Many Prices.  After I entered into College and Joined the College Team in the Second Year. But Now I not a Setter or Boost I Prepare my self well and Promote my self to become a "King of Attacker" in Right Side. Then I m the Team Captain of my College Volleyball Team. I trained my team members hard and also I m closed with them. Where ever Matches Conduct By Club and Festivals We cut Class hours and went to play. We won Many matches at District Level and Got Government Certificates and Medals. My College Students are like me very much when I am Playing in side the ground for my college and how I guide my team to win. At Personally Most of them Like my characters.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

My most favorite game is Volleyball. Its not just a game, This was my life during my college Studies. But now I finished my studies last year after there is no chance to touch the Volleyball. Now I am worrying everyday about it.

----------


## wadewilson

Basketball and Wingchun


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-on...-checkout.html - magento 2 show filter as dropdown - https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defe...magento-2.html

----------


## wadewilson

Basketball, football and martial arts


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
https://bsscommerce.com/magento-2-on...-checkout.html - magento 2 layered navigation checkbox - https://bsscommerce.com/magento-defe...magento-2.html

----------


## Bigdata

my favorite sports are,
lodo
cricket,hockey

----------


## bjk88

The new type of competition started developing actively over the past 10 years, namely, esports. Esports is recognized to be an official sport in many countries, which confirms the seriousness of this direction. Many big companies are ready to invest big money in its development and organize sponsorship for teams and tournament operators. Every day, new esports teams emerge, which participate in international competitions with big prize pools.

----------


## Christopher Baumner

My most favorite sport is Cricket and I also play in a mean time with friends.

----------

